# New here and had TT Friday sept. 21st



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a TT due to a large goiter. My thyroid levels had always been fine but the TSH had been creeping up and was over 4 before the surgery. The goiter was getting very uncomfortable and shifting my trachea so I opted to have my thyroid removed. My surgery was sept. 21st. I was extremely ill after the surgery with nausea and vomiting. They gave me antinuasea meds but it didn;t help. I stayed over 1 night in the hospital and then went home this past Saturday. My calcium levels were ok. I was put on levothyroxine 100 mcg and told to take tums. Since being home things have been rough. I feel absolutely miserable and don't know if what I am experiencing is normal. I have bad nausea and headaches. I suffered from anxiety and depression before surgery and it is through the roof now. My head feels full. Sometimes my arms and legs feel heavy and like I am moving in slow motion. I knew things wouldn't be fun after surgery but didn't think they would be this bad. From reading some stuff on the internet I had seen that some people don't do well on the generic synthroid so I had my doctor call in a script for the brand name which I will start tomorrow.

I have had 2 fine needle biopsies on the goiter and they both came back negative for cancer. I was told there could still be a possibility but I have not heard back on that yet since surgery.

Does what I am experiencing sound normal? I go back for a followup with my surgeon on Oct 8th and see my endocrinologist Oct. 9th.

Ann


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh man. That does not sound fun, not at all.

I can't say I experienced anything like that. I did have hot flashes and some headaches, but it was manageable.

100mcgs might not be enough for you, but I don't know if you would feel that badly so quickly.

Sorry I can't help but I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome!

I, too, was very sick (nausea and vomiting...and lots of it!) for a solid two days after my surgery, due to the anesthesia.

By any chance, are you prone to motion sickness? I am, and my body did not like the anesthesia at all. That may be what's going on with you (but I felt better after a few days...yours is definitely lasting longer). Another good possibility is that your thyroid "dumped" hormones during your surgery because it was terribly disturbed and angry...that can make you feel pretty cruddy, too.

I agree with joplin that 100 mcg might not be enough for you, but that probably wouldn't make you feel so bad so quickly.

Don't hesitate to call your doctor and discuss it with him or her, seriously.

And yes, your pathology could still come back showing cancer, despite two benign FNAs. Those FNAs only take a small number of cells, whereas the surgery enables the pathologist to look at the whole gland.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi! Yes I do get motion sickness. Today was a little better until about 6pm when I started feeling really bad with the nausea. I think I am getting nauseas from the headaches. I am prone to migraines which also make me very nauseas. I took some migraine meds and anti-nausea meds and it has helped some.

Throughout the day I have times where I feel like there is pressure on my trachea. Does this sound normal? There's not much swelling but it sometimes feels like a knot forms.

I am experiencing some constipation as well. I took some colace yesterday and today but still nothing? Any tips as to what would be best to get things moving?

Thank you so much for your replies. I don't feel alone going through this.

Ann


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry to hear that you are having a rough time. It might be worth while to phone your doctor since you don't see them until the 8th. I wondered too, if you might be on too low of a dose for you. Do you like fiber one bars? Prunes? Eating fiber rich foods, drinking a lot of water and walking can help things get moving again.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...as webster says, drink lots of water. That and another dose of colace should help. Regarding the pressure on your trachea, your neck has kind of been through some trauma, so it's probably not going to feel great right away.l Plus, if your thyroid was pressing on your trachea, then it may be trying to straighten itself out or something.

I bet it's a combo of the headache and the anesthesia that's still making you feel sick. But do call your doc. Odds are 100 mcg is not going to be enough unless you're pretty small...maybe you can get bumped up to 125 or so, without having to wait 6-8 weeks for labwork???


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If colace doesn't work (and it didn't for me, just gave me abdominal cramps) try Miralax powder. And drink plenty of water.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks jenny v. I had my husband pick up some miralax which I will start tomorrow.

I am starting to feel a little better. Today was the first day that I did not feel totally exhausted. Had a little nausea but nothing too bad. By incision is bothering me. It feels so tight on my trachea.

Ann


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome. I didn't experience any of that, but I am so sorry you are dealing with all of this - bless your heart! I do hope your get to feeling better as soon!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sending some :hugs: your way!


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. So many nice helpful people on these boards.

I am noticing I start feeling not so well around the same time of day every day. Usually around 6/6:30. Not sure why that would be.

Ann


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello Annieo

Wonder if its related to the methylation cycle getting out of whack. I know mine did, and it feels horrible-(Im new and green as far as thyroid problems go, so i'm probably not much help-

,http://forums.phoenixrising.me/inde...-adrenals-thyroid-or-methylation-cycle.13970/

Just a board discussion, but there could be some information thats useful-


----------

